# ADDIS ABABA | Commercial Bank of Ethiopia | 198m | 650ft | 46 fl | T/O



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Ethiopia to house East Africa’s tallest building*
It already got international publicity ^^

VENTURES AFRICA – The largest commercial bank in Ethiopia, Commercial Bank of Ethiopia (CBE), has inked a deal with the China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) to build its headquarters in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia’s capital city. The building is will become the tallest structure in East Africa once completed.

At the contract signing event on Tuesday, the general manager for CSCEC, Song Sudong said that this building “[…] will be a new window for your country, for your city, and also for East Africa.” The CBE president, Bekalu Zeleke, said at the same event held at the CBE’s head office in Addis Ababa that not only the height, but the overall quality of the building make it one of the best buildings in Africa.

While the new building has been lauded as a furtherance in infrastructure development in East Africa, it will also increase the very scarce number of skyscrapers in Africa, showing that Africa is ready now to develop its weak infrastructure and real estate sectors.

Furthermore, the proposed height of the structure (198 metres) is just 26 metres short of displacing the Carlton Centre as Africa’s tallest building. The Carlton Centre is 223 metres high. However, when compared to the tallest building in the world, Burj Khalifa, it is 632 metres shorter. This shows that despite the laudable strive Africa has displayed in reshaping its skylines, it still has a very long way to go.

By Ogo Idam
http://www.ventures-africa.com/archives/62364











The Commercial Bank of Ethiopia (CBE) has signed an agreement with the China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) for the plan to build a 198-meter building for CBE's headquarters in Ethiopia, which is expected to be the tallest structure in East Africa.


The Commercial Bank of Ethiopia (CBE) has signed an agreement with the China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) for the plan to build a 198-meter building for CBE's headquarters in Ethiopia, which is expected to be the tallest structure in East Africa. 
A signing ceremony of the 46-storey building was held on Tuesday at CBE's head office in the capital Addis Ababa.

Speaking at the ceremony, CBE President, Bekalu Zeleke, said CBE and CSCEC would be committed to the success of the project as "it reflects the image of both sides."

"Not only the height, but the overall quality of the building, we believe that this will be one of the best buildings in Africa," he said.

Song Sudong, general manager for CSCEC in Ethiopia, said at the ceremony that the company has successfully carried out such building projects in China.

"We believe this will be a new window for your country, for your city, and also for East Africa," said Song, adding the two sides could be "win-win partners" in the future with the success of this project.

source: China.org.cn


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

oh wow that is a cool looking tower!


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Bangroma-sky said:


> *ADDIS ABABA | Commercial Bank of Ethiopia HQ | 198m | 48 fl | U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*UC*


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Very cool. Ethiopia is one of Africa's most promising countries!


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*July 2017*



Skyliner123 said:


>


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Aug 10, 2018*:



Skyliner123 said:


> *40th floor*


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Looks like Addis is going to rival Nairobi and Luanda for the best skyline in Africa soon!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, :banana:


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

14/12/18










Posted by Skyliner123


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Topped out!
















中国承建！高209米！埃塞俄比亚商业银行新总部：东非第一高楼披上“钻石外衣”！


相关阅读：【视频】沙漠起新城！中国建筑埃及新行政首都CBD：带你探秘埃及新“世界之最”高楼倚碧空，流光正徘徊




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

tazabi said:


> View attachment 1653992


----------



## racata (Oct 15, 2011)




----------

